# connected to internet but cannot browse...



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont understand what the prob could be.. i checked some forums and they say to try typing this in on command prompt "netsh winsock reset catalog"

then i restarted the comp but still cannot browse

i have 2 comps in my wireless network.. this one (windows XP) is working but my vista isnt..
very frustrating prob.. someone plz help me

btw can someone tell me what my proxy settings should be and how to change them cuz i have no idea wat proxy is.. ty help much appreciated


----------



## forestpbear (Jan 26, 2009)

are you using a wired or a wireless cxn?

but regardless, i would suggest you disable IPv6 on the computer..right click your local/wireless network connection then go to properties and uncheck IPv6..just IPv6 and after that, restart the computer.

also, for proxy settings on the browser, if your connection if not running through a network, well a complicated one---like a company or an office network, just leave everything blank..

also, try checking the security software on the computer and make sure the firewall's security settings is not set too high...

hope these help..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you're really connected to the internet then your problem is firewall or browser related. Why do you say that you are connected to the internet? What firewall are you using? Please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

there


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ipconfig /all confirms that you apparently have a good connection. Have you dealt with *forestpbear*'s advice?


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

umm i caant find IPv6 box... does he mean like when i go on to the windowe with all teh connections i right click on the one i connect to? cuz thats what i did and i cant find IPv6... and itz wireless connection.. a question.. when u go to the properties of my network.. there is a encryption type.. does that hafta be set to a certain setting?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you have an apparent good connection I'd deal with the proxy and firewall issues first. It's not likely that ipv6 is causing your problem, but can't be completely ruled out.


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

yea i unchecked those proxy setting boxes.. and my firewall is off
are all the boxes on LAN setting supposed to be unchecked?


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

help!!


----------



## darrer (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm experiencing the exact same problem for the last couple of weeks. I'm conencted to the internet through sky and all sites work fine but I bought a new tom tom and when I tried to set it up it kept saying no internet connection found. ]

now today I'm trying to play something in real player through a link and it won work, gone into preferences and clicked test connection and again it says no internet connection.

I've spoken to sky who say its nothing to do with them and I've disabled my firewalls on Norton but still I cant get the internet connection to pick up on real player or my tom tom. 

What can I do? 
Your help is greatly appreciated. I have a Vista laptop


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi lolyp, darrer,

As i understand that u r having a good connection, however u are unable to browse with your browser.

To understand ur issue better may i know the following
1. what norton product are u using ..norton antivirus/internet security/ 360 ?
2. what version ?
3. if u use outlook express or MS outlook as email clients pls let me know if u can send and receive emails on the same computer
4. apart from norton prods anyother security programs used by ur system
5. type of internt connection ..cable/dsl/dialup etc ?
6. Operating System ?
7. where did u disable the norton from ?
8. are u using Intenret Explorer or anyother browser?

ipconfiglog seems that u have connection..so once u both answer the above question i will certainly help u to find weather if norton is blocking your access as there are diffent ways of disabling the norton products to check if its blocking access


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

YES!!! someone is trying to help me again.. i think the other mod forgot about me lol

correct

1.i uninstalled norton..there is a firewall that comes with vitsa but i have it off right now
2.not sure what version it was... but it gone now so i dont know if it matter i think i was 2007 tho
3.um i cant log into messenger
4. there is the firewall that comes with vista
5.im not sure ill get back to u on that.. but the computer that has the problem is using a wireless adapter
6.vista
7.controll panel
8.Internet explorer 8, firefox and google chrome.. all dont work

im guessing the problem is is in the settings of my browser maybe
btw what should the encryption be in the properties of my network


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

hope all this ddnt start after u might have upgraded to IE8, since its not compatible with many things and or stable working with many programs yet
the other reasone could be an infection


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont think itz IE8 cuz i didnt upgrade to it.. i think the comp came with it and anywayz it was workin fine before


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Then try running norton removal tool to uninstall norton properly
_www.symantec.com/nrt_
let me know what happens


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

the link doesnt work.. i typed it in google and tried again but it says page cannot be found


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

_sorry about that, try going to www.symantec.com/autotools 
and select 1st item listed on that page the norton removal tool for windows xp/vista and run it from there_


----------



## lolpy (Jan 27, 2009)

Omg man thank you soooo much.. My inernet is now working .. God bless u man seriously.. Thanks again


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

*:up: Congrats Lolpy*, just request you to close this thread as SOLVED..
all the best to you.


----------

